# Latest gun (Just when I wasn't buying any more!!)



## johnbaz

Hi all

I've been collecting airguns (as well as watches, knives and other stuff








) for years, i currently have over 50 of them unk: (the missus aint too happy as they take up far more space than watches :yawn: )

Here are a few...

Shin sung Career 22cal..










a couple of Webley Mk3 rifles in 177cal (one needs reblueing)










Weihrauch HW77 in 22cal..










two Mk1 airsporters and two Mk2 airsporters (BSA) in 22cal..










BSA Goldstar (top), 10shot repeating spring rifle and BSA Superstar carbine (bott), a rotary breech single shot, both 22cal...










Webley overlever pistols...










It's strange that airguns just don't seem to get mentioned on here at all (most blokes that i know love guns :thumbsup: )

Anyone else have pics to share??

Cheers john...


----------



## jaslfc5

very nice ive had a few over the years.ive had a few bsa rifles but by far the best i had was the side cocking jackal all black thing ,im a bit vague on it because it stayed up my auntys house due to the ready supply of rabbits on her lawns.

i have a weirauch up my mums it has a modded spring in it and has caused many hospital visits in the past.happy days.


----------



## Barryboy

johnbaz said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've been collecting airguns (as well as watches, knives and other stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) for years, i currently have over 50 of them unk: (the missus aint too happy as they take up far more space than watches :yawn: )
> 
> Here are a few...
> 
> Shin sung Career 22cal..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple of Webley Mk3 rifles in 177cal (one needs reblueing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weihrauch HW77 in 22cal..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two Mk1 airsporters and two Mk2 airsporters (BSA) in 22cal..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BSA Goldstar (top), 10shot repeating spring rifle and BSA Superstar carbine (bott), a rotary breech single shot, both 22cal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Webley overlever pistols...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's strange that airguns just don't seem to get mentioned on here at all (most blokes that i know love guns :thumbsup: )
> 
> Anyone else have pics to share??
> 
> Cheers john...


----------



## tixntox

I have an Air- Arms TX200 from my field target days. Pennies at 50 yards were the norm! Don't know if I could still do that well now!

Mike


----------



## Barryboy

Nice collection - the Chinese rifle is interestiong, it's something I've never seen before.

I used to do field target shooting - not at the top level, of course, but it was good fun, none the less. My last rifle (bought at a whim, and entirely the wrong gun) was a HW80K in .22 calibre. Hopeless for field target, and too heavy even for plinking. It is probably a great gun for hunting but hunting was never my thing. One day I may get another gun - if so it will be a .177 pre-charged, when they come down in price a bit!

Rob


----------



## johnbaz

Jase- i've had a few Jackals, i also had a Jackal woodsman with an eight inch barrel which i had to sell to a lad due to a misunderstanding 

I have a sidelever Air Arms Camargue at the moment, that Jackals were originally made by Sussex Armouries then at a later date, Air Arms, some parts were interchangeable but not the trigger (i found out the hard way  )

Camargue..










Mike- The TX200 is a superb rifle, i had one a wehile ago and sold it (i do these silly things occasionally







)

A few more of mine...

Top to bottom...

BSA Mercury in 22cal

BSA Airsporter Mk6 in 22cal

BSA Airsporter Stutzen in 22cal..










Diana mod52 sidelever in 22cal..










Gamo Stutzen in 22cal..










Daystate huntsman Mk1 in 177cal..










Another Daystate huntsman Mk1, sporter this time,again, 177cal..










John


----------



## johnbaz

Barryboy said:


> Nice collection - the Chinese rifle is interestiong, it's something I've never seen before.
> 
> I used to do field target shooting - not at the top level, of course, but it was good fun, none the less. My last rifle (bought at a whim, and entirely the wrong gun) was a HW80K in .22 calibre. Hopeless for field target, and too heavy even for plinking. It is probably a great gun for hunting but hunting was never my thing. One day I may get another gun - if so it will be a .177 pre-charged, when they come down in price a bit!
> 
> Rob


Hi Rob

The shin sung career is made in Korea, trouble is they've stopped sending them here now ( no spares either  )

a few more ...

HW35K in 22cal..










HW80 in Venom vantage walnut stock in 177cal..










HW95, lightweight break barrel, full power in 22cal...










Logun S-16, 2x8shot repeater in 22cal..










Original mod45 in 177cal..










Original mod50 in 177cal..










John


----------



## jaslfc5

i remember that jackal being an awesome looking rifle.we soon moved on to some antique purdy shotguns but they used to scare the life out of me.

my brother has a couple of nice rifles i will take some photos and find out what ones they are.

brought back lots of memories this of going shooting with the boys over the woods,hard to believe we used to play hide and seek with rifles i remember one of the boys getting shot in the shoulder and the pellet exiting at his elbow aaahhh happy days.


----------



## Tom Radford

Nice collection!

I'd like to get a air rifle soon, not practical living here, but Im moving into the country in a few months so hopefully will be able to get one.

Wouldnt even know what to look for though, there are a couple of gun shops in town, so I guess asking in there would be a start.


----------



## glug

I still regret selling my Original 45 in the mid 1980s.

It was my first proper purchase when I left school.

Felt really heavy at the time and was quite a 'work out',on a long shoot.

It got me into a bit of trouble when I took it to show my boss at a Saturday job at Dixons.

We set up a shooting range in the stockroom, using old, part exchange, Russian cameras as targets. Destroyed them, big time!

No loss really.

Area Manager got to hear of our exploits. Manager was demoted and sent to another store and I was sacked. Fun though. :hunter:


----------



## JTW

I have just the one a HW35 .22. The last time I got it out, I found that the front sight had gone! Must have dropped off. I use it for vermin - mainly grey squirrels, very efficient.

Anyone know a good source of parts?


----------



## jasonm

Wow!

I know where to come when the revolution starts :thumbsup:

The Daystate huntsman Mk1 in 177cal.. And the BSA Airsporter Stutzen in 22cal look the nicest to me...

I have some basic crap looking 22 thing in the garage that I inhereted , nothing like those beuties though, it will be fine for plinking cans when the boy is a bit older though...


----------



## Dick Browne

tixntox said:


> I have an Air- Arms TX200 from my field target days. Pennies at 50 yards were the norm! Don't know if I could still do that well now!
> 
> Mike


Especially since decimalisation, eh?


----------



## johnbaz

A few more

Recently bought Webley Raider two shot PCP in 22cal..










Polished up Crosman Ratcatcher Co2 rifle in 22, i polished this up to a high shine and made a silencer adapter of bronze, the plastic breech is useless so i bought an aluminium one which i've yet to fit (going to make a power adjustor first)..










Sheridan silver streak in 20cal (5mm)..










Sharps innova mulitipump pneumatic in 22cal










Sharps ace in 177cal (multipump)..










Gunpower Stealth in 22cal...










John


----------



## BGM

Bloody hell, that's quite a collection you got there!!!

There's a few in there that I've fancied owning over the years, particularly the career, daystate and logun!

I've only got pistols after I sold my TX200HC about a year ago! Just wasn't using it.....

Here's a pic of one from under the bed!


----------



## BondandBigM

BGM said:


> Here's a pic of one from under the bed!


 

Can you legally own something like that these days ????? Looks kind of real.


----------



## Sancho Panza

All my weapons and ammo are provided by HMG free of charge


----------



## marmisto

You're all invited to my revolution party!!

Has any one got a sear for a Relum Tornado - either a spare/duff gun or actual one in their gun that I could copy as my son is restoring one and the pics we've got don't give good dimensions to work from and it's getting tedious experimenting!

Cheers


----------



## mickyh7

marmisto said:


> You're all invited to my revolution party!!
> 
> Has any one got a sear for a Relum Tornado - either a spare/duff gun or actual one in their gun that I could copy as my son is restoring one and the pics we've got don't give good dimensions to work from and it's getting tedious experimenting!
> 
> Cheers


All you Gents who are having problems need to go to airgun BBS.com A top site for Airgun fanatics.

The sales forum is very busy.

Parts for older guns - Lots of information.

Me,at the moment I have a Logun Solo,in .22 calibre pump it up and I get 100 full power shots ! (Legal limit of 12 ft lb's).I can use a stirrup pump or a Divers bottle.

Thing really have moved on since my 11th birthday gift of a BSA Meteor


----------



## johnbaz

A few more...

XS-78 Co2 rifle with bulk fill- dunno how many shots out of 9oz of Co2 as i aint emptied it yet!!










QB-78, Co2 as above










B45-3 in 177 cal, gave this away to my mate at work- it really solved a rat problem and jackdaw problem too!!










TH-78, another gas gun!!










ASI Statical..










two BSA 240 magnum pistols (177 and 22cal)










John...


----------



## Tom Radford

If you want to give any more away...


----------



## mickyh7

I'm always interested in buying the odd Rifle/Pistol if anyone wants to sell ?

P.M. me with what you have .


----------



## Flibb

Nice collection. I currently have a falcon raptor lighthunter (skeleton stock), and a very old HW80.


----------



## johnbaz

Tom Radford said:


> If you want to give any more away...


Ha Ha Ha!!!!!

That really tickled me Tom :thumbsup:

It' looks thike the chinese pump up (B45-3) will be coming back to me as it's very recently packed in 



Flibb said:


> Nice collection. I currently have a falcon raptor lighthunter (skeleton stock), and a very old HW80.


Hi Flibb- is the lighthunter designated FN8 or FN12?? (nice rifle whichever B) )

Here's another Crosman Ratcatcher co2 rifle (2250b) that i bought recently, i acquired it nice and chap as it has had no mods done to it and it was in fact falling to pieces but 10minutes with a screwdriver soon had it all tight again :good:










And here's another pals rifle, a TX200, i'm giving it a bit of a service..










I know it's a bit sad but i also have a collection of pellets :blush2:










I have a few more guns that are projects (some needing parts making and some need acky paint stripping and re-blueing)but they don't take very good pics 

John :thumbup:


----------



## johnbaz

Hi all

I acquired a few more since i last posted in the thread...

Webley hawk mk3 in 22cal....










The right hand one of these three Webley mk3's, it came with a Parker Hale diopter sight fitted and is 22cal...



















the second one of these, it's an Airsporter mk2 made between 21959/65 and is also 22cal..










I also acquired a Webley senior pistol that needs a repair so i stripped it before i took a pic 

John


----------



## blackandgolduk

Just can't keep your hands off 'em, eh? Re: the B45-3... The seals are probably gone. I stripped mine down a few years ago and it looked like the friction of the pump action just shagged them out, but I've not had any problems since the fix.

I'd be grateful of your opinion on the TH78 - I don't have a gas gun at the moment, and these seem a pretty good (and cheap) way to get into them. Did you have to do any mods?


----------



## jasonm

John, would a group shot be too scary to do ? :lookaround:


----------



## Clum

Looking at these all these pictures makes me want to rummage around in the loft and find my Dad's old air rifle he used to mess around with while he at sea working on ships, seem to remember it was a Weihrauch of some kind. Also makes me want to get another Bonsai tree!


----------



## johnbaz

blackandgolduk said:


> Just can't keep your hands off 'em, eh? Re: the B45-3... The seals are probably gone. I stripped mine down a few years ago and it looked like the friction of the pump action just shagged them out, but I've not had any problems since the fix.
> 
> I'd be grateful of your opinion on the TH78 - I don't have a gas gun at the moment, and these seem a pretty good (and cheap) way to get into them. Did you have to do any mods?


Hi B&G

You're correct about the b45-3, they're not totally gone, after ten pumps it's still very powereful but ten minutes later it isn't 

It's one i gave to my mate at work a few years ago, i'll have a go at the seals one day (had a look but didn't have the tool to unscrew the valve and couldn't be arsed to make it on the lathe :blush: )

The TH78 hasn't been touched yet, it's shooting at a paltry 6ft/lbs and is ready for tuning (when i can be bothered  )

the thumbhole stock isn't as comfortable as many other t/h's as they've tried to incororate a palm swell that is almost useless :yes: but the rifle is nicely balanced :yes:



jasonm said:


> John, would a group shot be too scary to do ? :lookaround:


Hi Jase

Unfortunately i don't have anywhere big enough to get them all together except the lawn but i'd rather not lay them out there as i probably wouldn't find half of them again







(needs mowing badly :grin



Clum said:


> Looking at these all these pictures makes me want to rummage around in the loft and find my Dad's old air rifle he used to mess around with while he at sea working on ships, seem to remember it was a Weihrauch of some kind. Also makes me want to get another Bonsai tree!


Hi Clum

If it's a HW then you know it's going to be good quality, the only bad HW i've had was a HW35e, it wasn't bad really except that it had the 22" barrel which for some reason they opted to make of mild steel, being soft if it was enthusiastically cocked it would suffer a condition called 'Weihrauch droop'  , mine did and it took a fair bit of straightening...

Go on- get yerself another 'ickle tree, they're Grreeeaaat!!!!!!

Cheers, John


----------



## Raptor

I had a ASI Sniper .22 when I was a kid. Got it

for xmas one year and it came with a 4x20 scope.

Loved shooting and would now if it weren't for

the missus not liking guns and the fact I live

in Northern Ireland where you need a firearms

licence for an elastic band.

Looking at the pellet tin pics and noted we

used to buy the Eley Wasps as I remember they

were about Â£2.50 for 500. We also used to buy

the darts with the coloured fluff sticking

out the back.


----------



## oddgitt

Any recent additions Johnbaz?

I may be PMing you for advice shortly... went out which a mates BSA Ultra Multishot on a farm in Cornwall and had me 5 rabbits. Lovely rifle. I always fancied the TX200-HC... saw one in a local gunsmiths last week and I had to talk myself out of buying it.

Only thing stopping me is venues to use it - I wouldn't know where to go and ask


----------



## johnbaz

jasonm said:


> John, would a group shot be too scary to do ? :lookaround:


Hi Jase

I Had a go at a group shot though i couldn't fit them all in one pic 



















The pistolas...










There are a few rifles and one pistol that aren't in the pics as they are in pieces for repair/restoration...

John


----------



## stefano34

Hi John,I had several over the years started with my Granfathers BSA Airsporter, had a couple of Relums (super tornado with ox spring kit fitted IIRC) thought that was the dogs doo dahs at the time not sure now though!

Had a couple of Webley Tempests which were always useful as a put it out of its misery type thing.

Used to go out with a couple of mates, coming from a mining background in North Derbyshire we were brought up to shoot/er ahem poach rabbits pigeons and squirrels (before they became popular) at the time of the miners strike 1984-85 free food was very welcome.

I sold all my guns when I caught the lad messing with them, I have thought about getting another but have no where to shoot and these days you're likely to have the police being sent for unless your on private land(with permission).

I cant get hold of pigeons rabbits etc which is a shame as a bit o game pie is always nice!

My brother had an early ASI Sniper and I think an early Crossman with removable skeleton type stock thingie, used to use Copperpoints and the then available Prometheus (were'nt they banned?)


----------



## MattG

BGM said:


> Bloody hell, that's quite a collection you got there!!!
> 
> There's a few in there that I've fancied owning over the years, particularly the career, daystate and logun!
> 
> I've only got pistols after I sold my TX200HC about a year ago! Just wasn't using it.....
> 
> Here's a pic of one from under the bed!


Airsoft Desert Eagle?


----------



## johnbaz

Hi all

Just thought i'd dig up this old thread to add a few recent acquisition...

Webley Service mk2, the ball has been snapped off the bolt but for the price I paid, I can't complain :thumbsup:










Straight gripped Webley mk1 pistol..










B series Webley Premier with replica grips..










BSA Airsporter RB2 Carbine..










Milbro mod27










Original mod50 (bottom one)










I have another webley junior pistol but no pic as yet...

John


----------



## johnbaz

S'more..

HW35e..










1936 BSA Standard mod2..










4.4mm Anschutz mod275, the bolt action was designed by Hugo Schmeisser (designer of the second world war Schmeisser machine gun)..










Millitia air rifle..










John


----------



## johnbaz

A couple more..

BSA Cadet..










Baikal Makarov Co2..










Webley Typhoon..










John


----------



## Adz

cool thread,,,

currently have a tx 200 HC which i love and a daystate mk3

pistolwise theres a umarex smith & wesson 586 co2 for plinking :jump:


----------



## jsv1891

I had some air rifles and guns when i was younger but never got hocked on them, no feeling from shooting with them at all :/

got a lisence to get proper rifles and guns instead now :naughty:


----------



## bsa

They look great, i really like the Webley Hurricane

The gov destroyed all honest folks riffles in the 1990s making it illegal to own. They offered a buy back scheme and I remember when it was going on many collectable riffles were crushed. I myself lost a 303 military a old 30-30 a 22 semi automatic with round magazine and a very ornate under/over shotgun. My childhood air riffle a winchester pump action BB which was rare over here when i was young remains stashed in my mothers ceiling, most likely destroyed by time as has not been seen for 30 yrs or more (i don't live in the same town or its fate would have been the same).


----------



## chris l

I've just bought my first Chinese air rifle, a side lever in 4.4mm.

A bit agricultural but powerful and very accurate... I stripped and polished the innards and greased everything, and have shortened and recrowned the barrel (to 25cm) and found a large steel silencer for Â£4, at a boot sale, yesterday morning, which should round it off nicely. Trigger job next I think, although fitting a trigger shoe has improved it a little.

ps

"4.4mm Anschutz mod275, the bolt action was designed by Hugo Schmeisser (designer of the second world war Schmeisser machine gun)..."

Schmeisser did design the MP 18, (made by and named after, Bergmann), the first mass-produced submachine gun, but not the MP 40, which was a design deriving from a series of models, the VPM1936, the MP36, MP38 etc, by Geipel and Vollner.


----------



## johnbaz

chris l said:


> I've just bought my first Chinese air rifle, a side lever in 4.4mm.
> 
> A bit agricultural but powerful and very accurate... I stripped and polished the innards and greased everything, and have shortened and recrowned the barrel (to 25cm) and found a large steel silencer for Â£4, at a boot sale, yesterday morning, which should round it off nicely. Trigger job next I think, although fitting a trigger shoe has improved it a little.
> 
> ps
> 
> "4.4mm Anschutz mod275, the bolt action was designed by Hugo Schmeisser (designer of the second world war Schmeisser machine gun)..."
> 
> *Schmeisser **did **design the MP 18, (made by and named after, Bergmann), the first mass-produced submachine gun, but **not **the MP 40, which was a design deriving from a series of models, the VPM1936, the MP36, MP38 etc, by Geipel and Vollner.*


Thanks for clearing that up Chris :thumbsup:

Cheers, John


----------



## chris l

This is me wearing my sorry for being such a pedantic *********' hat.

Suits me, I think.

Anyway, anybody got an Airsporter for restoration, cheap? Or a MK1/2 Vulcan, or a Hawk?

Anything considered.....

(Or an MP40..... JOKE! JOKE!)


----------



## johnbaz

chris l said:


> This is me wearing my sorry for being such a pedantic *********' hat.
> 
> Suits me, I think.
> 
> Anyway, anybody got an Airsporter for restoration, cheap? Or a MK1/2 Vulcan, or a Hawk?
> 
> Anything considered.....
> 
> (Or an MP40..... JOKE! JOKE!)


Hi Chris

A mate pestered me for a rifle so I let him have a Webley Hawk mk3, they're not up to much as rifles go and I wouldn't recommend them as the mainspring tension on the pin elongates the hole in the cylinder making it very difficult to repair..

I also had the mk1 and mk2 Hawks with the removable barrels, they weren't much better either TBH 

You would be best keeping an eye out for one of the other two! (Airsporter and Vulcan :thumbsup: )

Cheers, John


----------



## Roger the Dodger

As an estate manager, one job I was tasked with, when I started 12 years ago, was keeping the rabbits in check. The air gun my guv'nor bought for me to use was a Theoben Fenman. It's been a great tool for popping rabbits over the years...I believe it uses a gas ram rather than a spring, but I'm not sure about the mechanics of it. All I know is it's pressurised to 12ft/pounds (whatever that is!) and it's incredibly accurate...plus there's no recoil. It's used most days to pop the odd bunny that's munching the plants...I seem to live on rabbit stew in the winter!



















When it came, it had this bit of paper with it, though I don't know what it means.










This is the ammo I use.










If anyone can shed any more light on this gun, I'd be interested, 'cos it seems pretty good.


----------



## chris l

It has a gas ram, I believe; like a shock absorber.... they can be repressured, to restore them to full power, or overpressured by those looking for more power, with a simple Theoben pump.

Nice gun, elegant, simple and efficient.


----------



## tixntox

I was told by the salesman of my TX200 that the US SWAT teams use them for taking out street lights on night manouevres. :search: :secret: Not sure if it's true but I reckon that they are up to the job. :hunter: I must get mine out of the cupboard and sell it on at some point. SWMBO would be happy then! :clap:

Mike


----------



## oddgitt

Alright JohnBaz,

I'm currently shooting with an AA S200 in .177. Absolutely adore it. Got a Hawke 3-10x44 IR on the top and it shoots lovely.

How's the TX200 going?


----------



## johnbaz

oddgitt said:


> Alright JohnBaz,
> 
> I'm currently shooting with an AA S200 in .177. Absolutely adore it. Got a Hawke 3-10x44 IR on the top and it shoots lovely.
> 
> How's the TX200 going?


Hi Rich

Hope you're well mate??

The TX is just the same as when it came to live with me (Gawjuss B) )

Many thanks for a lovely (if not heavy  ) piece of kit :good:

I'll bet yo have arms like Schwarzenegger using that pump on your S200, or did you get a cylinder in the end??

Cheers, John


----------



## johnbaz

Hi all

I thought I had enough airguns with a tally of 156 in total but I had to buy this Vmach'd Weihrauch HW97 when it was offered cheaply! 



















I have a blue Laminate stock for a HW97 that I bought to have ready in case I bought a 77/97 with a tatty stock, I've never really warmed to plastic stocks but this one fits like a glove so i'll be leaving it as is!










The gun is .177cal and oh so smooth!, It was advertised on Freeads for £300, I put it in to watching and didn't realise that it sends the seller an email, It turned out the seller was a mate who was selling it through his wife's account that i'd sold/bought from before, He sent me a message later and said if I was interested he'd take £200 for it as he was buying a Daystate and was £200 short!!

I was made an offer that I couldn't refuse!! :yes:

Anyone else bought any guns recently?

John :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy300

Very nice :wink:

Not recent but I bought a BSA Ultra SE new about a year ago, and that's a .177 flavour :thumbsup:

Really happy with it tbh, finally settled on JSB Exacts as the pellet that seems to suit this gun, and groups really well at 30yrds (I don't really have a need for longer shots, so the sights are set at that for now)

Sometimes wonder if I'd have been better off with a little more down range energy of the .22 as I don't really the range of the .177, it does the job :thumbs_up:


----------



## Chromejob

OMG, a gun. Man the battlements. Someone here went on a tirade against my having an avatar with just an illustration of a firearm. Newer member, wasn't around when I posted this ol' thing. I'm waiting for the forum to implode under the hysteria....


----------



## ETCHY

Chromejob said:


> OMG, a gun. Man the battlements. Someone here went on a tirade against my having an avatar with just an illustration of a firearm. Newer member, wasn't around when I posted this ol' thing. I'm waiting for the forum to implode under the hysteria....


 Cool pic. Nice watch & gun.

Is that an Enfield or a Webley ?


----------



## hughlle

Where in heck do you store 157 guns John???


----------



## Chromejob

ETCHY said:


> Cool pic. Nice watch & gun.
> 
> Is that an Enfield or a Webley ?


 Webley that some clown reblued badly (obliterating many of the original armourer marks), and converted to .45. I had a gunsmith clean it up, still serviceable (using what we call "cowboy loads"), but value is minimal. I ought to go shooting it now that a neighbor has told me he has a few.


----------



## johnbaz

hughlle said:


> Where in heck do you store 157 guns John???


 I have a boxroom that's around 6'x5', It's full of air rifles, Guitars, Steam engines and other stuff!!, I think I may have to fit a lock to make it secure if new legislation is passed, At the moment there's all manner of stuff piled in front of the door as it's at the end of the landing, Hopefully if we get burgled they will lose interest when they see how much stuff will have to be moved to get in that room! :yes:

John


----------



## johnbaz

Chromejob said:


> Gun locks are always a good idea. Not preaching, just saying.


 Hi

Do you mean the trigger lock types?

John


----------



## deano1956

hi john, think I have said before ? , I have theses not exactly real "air gun quality" and are steel bb, Co2 power, but I have them for a historical interest in have in WW11 as display items ( as I cant have blank fire replicas as I am not part of a historical enactment group) , I too did once post with a watch and got some shall we say not favourable reactions. :yes:

deano


----------



## johnbaz

An old gun of mine became available last week so I jumped at the chance of owning it again!!

It's a German Original mod50 type 01, As soon as I let it go years ago I regretted it!, The lad I sold it to resold it to another fella at our works, Last week he told me he was selling his airguns so I agreed to buy this one back!!



















































The stock has some wabi that wasn't there when I sold it but the action is pretty much the same!! :thumbsup:

BTW, I actually sold two today on freeads!! :yes:

John


----------



## rhaythorne

Hope you don't mind a minor thread hijack but as we have some air rifle experts here I'd like to ask a question.

I have a .22 Webley Excel and a .22 HW77, neither of which have been fired for several years. More than a decade probably.

 What might have gone wrong with them in that time and are there any simple maintenance/safety steps I can carry out before attempting to use them again?

OK, so that was two questions )


----------



## wrenny1969

deano1956 said:


> hi john, think I have said before ? , I have theses not exactly real "air gun quality" and are steel bb, Co2 power, but I have them for a historical interest in have in WW11 as display items ( as I cant have blank fire replicas as I am not part of a historical enactment group) , I too did once post with a watch and got some shall we say not favourable reactions. :yes:
> 
> deano


 I've got this which sits in a cupboard. Given your reference to ww2

P1010192 by David Wren, on Flickr


----------



## deano1956

hi david, my stuff is replicas/ lookalikes yours looks a very nice piece of regalia , is it genuine ? & is it ceremonial ? Reich?

deano

sorry john for wandering off air rifles , n.b that German looks a very good piece of kit m powerful?


----------



## wrenny1969

deano1956 said:


> hi david, my stuff is replicas/ lookalikes yours looks a very nice piece of regalia , is it genuine ? & is it ceremonial ? Reich?
> 
> deano
> 
> sorry john for wandering off air rifles , n.b that German looks a very good piece of kit m powerful?


 Originally war booty from my dads uncle. I was considering a part ex against an antique clock recently, less sinister.

Back on topic I love an air rifle, did a bit of FT then HFT which I preferred, an air rifle is so sensitive to wind and knowledge of scoped ranges that it's probably more technically demanding than some other shooting disciplines.


----------



## Chromejob

rhaythorne said:


> Hope you don't mind a minor thread hijack but as we have some air rifle experts here I'd like to ask a question.
> 
> I have a .22 Webley Excel and a .22 HW77, neither of which have been fired for several years. More than a decade probably.
> 
> What might have gone wrong with them in that time and are there any simple maintenance/safety steps I can carry out before attempting to use them again?
> 
> OK, so that was two questions )


 Dunno about air guns, but I had my dad's old collectibles worked over by a gunsmith. He touched up the bluing on the Colt .45 1911 model (delivered to the US Army in 1918), cleaned up, and prepared it with "vault" grease (not suitable for firing) to inhibit any further corrosion. He also cleaned up a Webley as best he could, and it's ready for firing.

That's not a DIY answer, but if something hasn't been fired in years, and there's risk of personal injury, I'd have an expert examine it before firing. Just for sound safety principles.


----------



## hughlle

rhaythorne said:


> Hope you don't mind a minor thread hijack but as we have some air rifle experts here I'd like to ask a question.
> 
> I have a .22 Webley Excel and a .22 HW77, neither of which have been fired for several years. More than a decade probably.
> 
> What might have gone wrong with them in that time and are there any simple maintenance/safety steps I can carry out before attempting to use them again?
> 
> OK, so that was two questions )


 Like with watches, lubricants have advanced over the years. But like old watches, they don't necessarily fail to work. Chances are it works fine, but it might need a barrel clean and new lubricants etc. Personally I'd just make sure the barrel is clear and give it a go. Or you could just stick the 77 up for sale/trade


----------



## rhaythorne

hughlle said:


> Or you could just stick the 77 up for sale/trade


 Never! :biggrin:


----------



## johnbaz

rhaythorne said:


> Hope you don't mind a minor thread hijack but as we have some air rifle experts here I'd like to ask a question.
> 
> I have a .22 Webley Excel and a .22 HW77, neither of which have been fired for several years. More than a decade probably.
> 
> What might have gone wrong with them in that time and are there any simple maintenance/safety steps I can carry out before attempting to use them again?
> 
> OK, so that was two questions )


 Hi Rhay

Both are excellent guns and would probably be ok even after a decade if they were in good order before they were put away!

The HW has synthetic seals so won't actually dry out like leather does, I'm not sure what type of seals are fitted to the Excel as i've never had one, I'd try them out and if they're shooting ok then they are probably ok, Possibly a service could be required if they sound dry and twangy!

*EDIT- *Ooops, Only just noticed your question was answered!!

John :thumbsup:


----------



## rhaythorne

No probs John, thanks for the info. A second opinion is always welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## johnbaz

Went to a shoot at the weekend and brought home a .25 BSA Supersport and Kassnar 4x32 scope!!

Also acquired two more scopes and three quality gunslips!! :thumbsup:

The Supersport shoots much better than I ever thought they would, I've always looked upon them as being the slightly bigger brother to the Meteor (I'm not a lover of the Meteor even though I have a few!)..

John


----------



## johnbaz

Done it again!

I'm deffo not buying any more guns after these two that followed me home yesterday!! :blush:



















































The stock on the Webley Mk3 was reworked by the late Don Robinson of Halifax, It's not a Supertarget but appears to have had the Parker Hale PH16m a[perture sights factory fitted, It's a fab gun to shoulder!

The BSA Cadet Major has more wabi sabi to it, I refinisjhed this stock a few years ago!

John :thumbsup:


----------



## pauluspaolo

I used to have a couple of air pistols when I was a youngster but that was so long ago now I couldn't tell you what they were! I like the one with the blue stock (from 2018) & the new ones don't look half bad either :thumbs_up:


----------



## johnbaz

And held myself back from filling the car with gear to bring home!! :laughing2dw:

I only bought one item this time, A 'Precision' air rifle in 4.5mm cal and made in the 1920's by Oscar Will :thumbsup:




























John :thumbs_up:


----------



## Mr Bowcat

OK, think I figured it out.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Mr Bowcat said:


> OK, think I figured it out.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5


 That first one looks remarkably like my BB pigeon scarer...


----------



## Mr Bowcat

Yep, same gun, Colt 1911. Accept mine is a .22 Semi Auto, so if I scare birds with it I will probably get arrested and sent down for 5 years.


----------



## johnbaz

Mr Bowcat said:


> OK, think I figured it out.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/8
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5


 Very nice gear! :notworthy:

A friend of mine had a lever action like yours, I think it was a Marlin but in .22" LR, I think he sold it then regretted it badly!!

John :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Bowcat

My .22 is an Anschutz, but my .357 magnum is a Marlin. Lovely rifle, won many comps with it including one this morning.


----------



## Tinkicker

My small gun collection. The Sig Saurer was bought new, the airsporter mk6 was given as a rusty, non functioning wreck and restored about two years ago, and the Superstar was long term loaned by my stepson, also a rusty relic. I say loaned, because he knows when I pop my clogs, he will get it back and I would not be able to stand the condition it was in.

Sig. Same weight and balance as the powder burner. Originally conceived by Sig as a non lethal training aid for the services. To get used to the weight and feel.

Puts out around 2.5ftlbs energy. Enough to put holes through aluminium beercans.

 

Restored Airsporter. completely rebuilt with new piston seals and spring. Probably around 9ftlbs as a best guess without a chrono

 

Restored Superstar. Again rebuilt with new spring and seals. Putting out 11ftlbs after being advised to get it chronoed for legalities sake. From new they were very close to the mark. The stock is a disappointment, but I just could not get below the shed creosote someone had painted it with in the past.


----------



## Mr Bowcat

Picked up a new addition yesterday, Rossi 92 lever action in .44 Magnum.


----------

